# I open carried my Glock to various stores



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Karl does some open carry*

I finally got around to doing some open carry this evening. First I wore my Glock to Kohl's. They had a coupon that got me a polo shirt for $7.

Then it was on to Wendy's.

Then I went to Target. I bought some diet caffeine free Pepsi at 4/$10 and flat bed sheet in grey & black. I wanted two of each, but they only had one of each, so I took what I could get.

Then I want to a second Target and they had more sheets. I bought a second set and will have to decide which color to keep & which to return. I'd prefer navy blue, but grey & black where the best options available to me. I'm thinking I'll probably go with black & return the two greys.

My open carry experience was entirely uneventful. My gun wasn't asked to leave any store. I didn't witness any heart attacks among elderly shoppers as WinterDave predicted. I don't think anyone crapped their pants. In fact, it seemed that few noticed nor cared that I had a gun on my hip and I made sure it was as fully visible as possible. You simply could not miss it and still no cops were called to question me about why I was wearing a gun and arrest me as WinterDave had also predicted. WinterDave had best keep his day job, since he's not going to do well as a psychic.

My overall impression: wearing a gun gets little or no attention. It shocks few. And it's very uneventful. If you want a dull & boring experience, strap on a gun and you'll get it. Even if it did upset someone, it's not like they can really do anything seeing how it's fully lawful in Wisconsin. They can call 911 and get the cops out to question me, but that's as far as it's going to go as I'm doing nothing illegal.

I should post this in the triumph section as well, since I imagine there are many SAS members too timid to try wearing a gun in public. I say go for it. It's no big deal at all.

And, yes, the gun was loaded with 17 rounds. If I'm going to carry, I'm going to do it for real with live ammo. I'm not going to carry an empty gun just to make a political point. Admitedly nobody would know, except for me, but I believe in doing things right.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If it's entertainment you're looking for, next time try simply carrying it in your hand. :duck


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

That must have done wonders for your anxiety. Great desensitization.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I finally got around to doing some open carry this evening. First I wore my Glock to Kohl's. They had a coupon that got me a polo shirt for $7.
> 
> Then it was on to Wendy's.
> 
> ...


Good for you, Karl.


----------



## worthy (May 12, 2014)

Um, why? How about I walk around a department store with a running chainsaw. Would that be ok with you? There are more productive, less annoying ways to compensate for small genitalia than walking around with loaded weapons as though you were in Fallujah.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> That must have done wonders for your anxiety. Great desensitization.


That's true. I don't think I could have done that. Nice job. (even though I would have felt uncomfortable if I had been in one of those stores with you)

Somewhat related note: One time, when it was -10 or so degrees outside (Fahrenheit), I was eating lunch at a burger place and someone walked in with a full ski mask. For like 20 seconds I was terrified that they were going to rob the place and I would get shot. Turns out they really were just wearing it because it was cold outside. I guess I'm just a little paranoid.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Well, at least the members of this board dissuaded you from 'open carrying' your firearm into your psychiatrist's office, like you had planned to do....

That trip might not have ended so pleasantly and uneventful for you.... 

I might also suggest that you avoid such 'open carry' trips to hospitals, liquor stores, police stations, court houses, government buildings, schoolyards etc.

Because the first reaction in America, when a stranger walks into a room carrying a loaded firearm, is usually not 'Hurray, this guy is asserting his Second Amendment Rights!' , its more akin to 'This guy is going to kill us!'..

You might want to end your provocative trips, before someone gets hurt...

A guy on heavy doses of psyche meds, walking around town carrying a loaded weapon, is just looking for trouble...

And eventually, some sort of trouble will find him... :no


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Karl, how many people on any given trip to the store do you see carrying a weapon like that? Just curious since I live in 'nanny state' California. 

and why should people walk around like cowboys? how threatened do you feel or is this just posturing? again, not opposed to gun ownership. just curious


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Karl, Are you being detained or are you free to go?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Is there any reason this couldn't have been posted in the gun thread that already exists?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Why do you need a gun in Kohls? You must take Memorial Day sales very seriously. :um


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

If anyone were upset or nervous how would you know unless they vocalized it?

I support gun ownership but what is the point of open carry in the secure suburb you live in?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

You ought to take that one out on Black Friday. You could be a traveling act.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

The inaugural for Karl's 'Open Carry' experiment seems a bit 'oddly' or maybe even 'coincidentally' timed....:no


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Karl, I hope one day you can defend me from a potential enemy. Anyone else would feel like cheating.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> Why do you need a gun in Kohls?


 Why do cops need guns in Kohls? Can't they just blow a whistle or holler for help if something bad happens?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why do cops need guns in Kohls?


I've never seen a cop in Kohls.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> I've never seen a cop in Kohls.


 I have.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> The inaugural for Karl's 'Open Carry' experiment seems a bit 'oddly' or maybe even 'coincidentally' timed....:no


The $10 Kohl's coupon expired last night, so had to use it. Seemed about time to put open carry into use. Nothing more to it than that, or does Dave smell a conspiracy akin to black helicopters here?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WineKitty said:


> If anyone were upset or nervous how would you know unless they vocalized it?


No women shrieked in terror, no one dove for cover. Nobody seemed to notice nor care though I couldn't have made it any more obvious.



WineKitty said:


> I support gun ownership but what is the point of open carry in the secure suburb you live in?


Rights are best when exercised. Where else would I do this? Some bad neighborhood when I'm likely to get shot? Rather not.:no


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Well done you, I would have just assumed you were an undercover cop if I'd seen your holster anyway. It's your right to exercise your American liberties, enjoy them while you still can.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Congratulations UltraShy! Politics of this thread aside, I know you felt able to do this because you've made progress with your SA, which is fantastic.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

How easy would it be for a thug or two to snatch that loaded weapon from it's holster?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> No women shrieked in terror, no one dove for cover. Nobody seemed to notice nor care though I couldn't have made it any more obvious.


So you wouldn't know. Because people can be uncomfortable with something or nervous without diving for cover or shrieking in terror.



> Rights are best when exercised. Where else would I do this? Some bad neighborhood when I'm likely to get shot? Rather not.:no


But you wouldn't get shot. Isn't that the point of carrying a loaded weapon, to prevent this from happening?

Mind you, I am not against open carry but it seems you are doing this more to garner attention or make a statement of some kind. Not sure what you are achieving from this and in all the time I have been on this board (9.5 years) although you always talk gun rights something seems to have changed. What gives?


----------



## Tensor (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> No women shrieked in terror, no one dove for cover. Nobody seemed to notice nor care though I couldn't have made it any more obvious.
> 
> Rights are best when exercised. Where else would I do this? Some bad neighborhood when I'm likely to get shot? Rather not.:no


I think u where very brave to do that, knowing u may attract attention, I'd be way to anxious to do it, not that guns are legal here even police don't carry except swat team drug raids etc.

My advice would be don't carry to very tough areas where u may be challenged by gang or something, or idiots trying to rob the gun.. u don't need anyone including u getting shot!!!


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

worthy said:


> Um, why? How about I walk around a department store with a running chainsaw. Would that be ok with you? There are more productive, less annoying ways to compensate for small genitalia than walking around with loaded weapons as though you were in Fallujah.


A running chainsaw is not only impractical to use for self defense but very ****ing annoying to walk around with in a store. It seems that op was within his right to carry a handgun, while also responsibly following the law, so I don't see anything annoying about his actions.

I think thats pretty awesome that you were able to be so open with your weapon op. I don't know if I could ever even be able to carry a concealed weapon, though I'd like to be able to eventually.


----------



## 9090 (Feb 24, 2014)

lol at the libs getting up in arms in this thread. Have fun getting beaten and murdered because you are too self righteous to exercise your rights.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

what the hell is going in this world these days?! :con


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

WinterDave said:


> You might want to end your provocative trips, before someone gets hurt...
> 
> A guy on heavy doses of psyche meds, walking around town carrying a loaded weapon, is just looking for trouble...
> 
> And eventually, some sort of trouble will find him... :no


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Tensor said:


>


:lol


----------



## scorch428 (Sep 2, 2013)

worthy said:


> Um, why? How about I walk around a department store with a running chainsaw. Would that be ok with you? There are more productive, less annoying ways to compensate for small genitalia than walking around with loaded weapons as though you were in Fallujah.


This.

You have more than just social anxiety, sir. You are suffering from small penis syndrome.


----------



## scorch428 (Sep 2, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> No women shrieked in terror, no one dove for cover. Nobody seemed to notice nor care though I couldn't have made it any more obvious.
> 
> Rights are best when exercised. Where else would I do this? Some bad neighborhood when I'm likely to get shot? Rather not.:no


I dunno, but if I was planning a mass shooting, while I have the element of surprise, who do you think I would take out first? Joe Blow shopping with his wife, or some dumbass with a pistol on his hip?


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Serephina said:


> How easy would it be for a thug or two to snatch that loaded weapon from it's holster?


Such thugs don't know me. Such thugs don't know how much skill or training I have in keeping my weapon. If you try that s*it on the wrong guy you end up dead and the guy keeps his gun.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

scorch428 said:


> This.
> 
> You have more than just social anxiety, sir. You are suffering from small penis syndrome.


Well if that's the way it works then you should know that I'm so confident that I don't even carry a weapon in public! Ask me about my penis!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> Such thugs don't know me. Such thugs don't know how much skill or training I have in keeping my weapon. If you try that s*it on the wrong guy you end up dead and the guy keeps his gun.


Would such an incident escalate into homicide (or any violence at all) if you weren't open carrying in the first place?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Just Lurking said:


> Would such an incident escalate into homicide (or any violence at all) if you weren't open carrying in the first place?


Please note I never said I'd kill them. I said they run the risk of ending up dead if they meet the wrong guy and tried to take his gun. If you struggle for a gun with somebody that somebody has legitimate reason to shoot you fearing that if you get the gun you'll use it on them. I lack the skill to successfully fend off two attackers and I know it.

If I had to, I'd dump the magazine in my hand and throw the gun as far as possible across the floor. I'd run the opposite direct as they chase an empty gun. And it would be a truly empty gun as I was carrying with the the chamber empty. They'd be too busy chasing a gun to care about how I'm holding the magazine if they even noticed that fact at all. I carry with the chamber empty because I'm wouldn't feel real secure with only a 4.5# trigger pull standing between me and accidental discharge. Glocks lack a thumb safety or grip safety like 1911s, so I would not feel secure with a round in the chamber. I also figure needing the gun is so highly unlikely that I can afford an extra second to rack the slide if ever needed. I would note most folks who carry have a round in the chamber.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

scorch428 said:


> I dunno, but if I was planning a mass shooting, while I have the element of surprise, who do you think I would take out first? Joe Blow shopping with his wife, or *some dumbass with a pistol on his hip?*


I, the dumbass in question, responds. I don't live in some state of paranoia where mass shootings happen at Aldi. I live in a world where mass savings on groceries happen at Aldi. I'm not going to change what I do to prepare for some exceedingly unlikely mass shooting attack. That's just plain silly. If I feel like wearing a gun, I'm going to do it. Simple as that. You, I gather, will be staying home since out in the big bad world mass shooting attacks occur.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

arnie said:


> Well if that's the way it works then you should know that I'm so confident, I don't even carry a weapon in public! *Ask me about my penis!*


How's your penis?

You know mine must be quite sufficient, since I only carry a little 9mm. Men who are insecure feel the need to pack a .45 to make up for other things that aren't quite so large as their caliber.:yes


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> Please note I never said I'd kill them. I said they run the risk of ending up dead if they meet the wrong guy and tried to take his gun. If you struggle for a gun with somebody that somebody has legitimate reason to shoot you fearing that if you get the gun you'll use it on them. I lack the skill to successfully fend off two attackers and I know it.
> 
> If I had to, I'd dump the magazine in my hand and throw the gun as far as possible across the floor. I'd run the opposite direct as they chase an empty gun. And it would be a truly empty gun as I was carrying with the the chamber empty. They'd be too busy chasing a gun to care about how I'm holding the magazine if they even noticed that fact at all. I carry with the chamber empty because I'm wouldn't feel real secure with only a 4.5# trigger pull standing between me and accidental discharge. Glocks lack a thumb safety or grip safety like 1911s, so I would not feel secure with a round in the chamber. I also figure needing the gun is so highly unlikely that I can afford an extra second to rack the slide if ever needed. I would note most folks who carry have a round in the chamber.


Either way, you are playing with fire. This is not an SA exposure exercise as some people here like to think. You got your hands on a gun, although you are not suited to own one. Then you keep on going to all sort of shops and let people see it, cause that makes you feel poweful and in control. You know a gun intimidates average people. So the reason you are open carrying a gun has nothing to do with SA(you have bigger issues than that anyway) but with stroking your ego or compensating with a gun for your high levels of vulnerability.

Do you think the explanations provided above will matter if the wrong people will see the gun? Do you think you will intimidate criminals? If they spot you and mistake you from someone from a rival gang, do you think they will listen to you, or come from behind and put a bullet in your skull? To some you will seem as if you are wearing a big sign saying: ''Insecure noob, free gun''.

Showing a gun is meant to escalate a conflict, not to solve it. But it's your life. Hope you will not turn out to be a danger to yourself or somebody else.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

What did you have to do before you could do this legally?

Start before you even had a gun.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

People don't seem to realize that a gun isn't some wild beast with a mind of it's own. It requires at least two steps to fire. People fear and hate what they do not understand.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Robot the Human said:


> People don't seem to realize that a gun isn't some wild beast with a mind of it's own. *It requires at least two steps to fire.* People fear and hate what they do not understand.


1. Remove from holster.
2. Rack slide.
3. Pull trigger.

I don't even carry on a loaded chamber.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

sad vlad said:


> If they spot you and mistake you from someone from a rival gang, do you think they will listen to you, or come from behind and put a bullet in your skull?


I'm a middle-aged white guy from the suburbs. How the hell am I going to be mistaken for a gang member?:stu


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

sad vlad said:


> Either way, you are playing with fire. This is not an SA exposure exercise as some people here like to think. You got your hands on a gun, *although you are not suited to own one*. Then you keep on going to all sort of shops and let people see it, cause that makes you feel poweful and in control. You know a gun intimidates average people. So the reason you are open carrying a gun has nothing to do with SA(you have bigger issues than that anyway) but with stroking your ego or compensating with a gun for your high levels of vulnerability.
> 
> Do you think the explanations provided above will matter if the wrong people will see the gun? Do you think you will intimidate criminals? If they spot you and mistake you from someone from a rival gang, do you think they will listen to you, or come from behind and put a bullet in your skull? To some you will seem as if you are wearing a big sign saying: ''Insecure noob, free gun''.
> 
> Showing a gun is meant to escalate a conflict, not to solve it. But it's your life. Hope you will not turn out to be a danger to yourself or somebody else.


It's definitely a political statement I agree, but why isn't he fit to own a gun? Surely having SA, even severe, is not the same as being mentally unstable, is it?

As for my personal opinion, I would definitely carry if I lived in the US where guns are so widespread. I'd just not *open*-carry, cause that seems to me to defeat the whole purpose of safety. If **** hits the fan, I definitely do not want to be the obvious first target thankyouverymuch!


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

People like you are the only thing than can stop major life loss during a mass shooting


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

I would like to have a holster on me with a banana in it at all times. DON'T WORRY EVERYONE, I'VE GOT A BANANA.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Sleeper92 said:


> People like you are the only thing than can stop major life loss during a mass shooting


When seconds count, the police are only minutes away.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why do cops need guns in Kohls? Can't they just blow a whistle or holler for help if something bad happens?


It works in Wales!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I agree with evrrything sad vlad said. Also, chuck what do you mean by cheating?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyway, talking about massacres, surely the alleged shooters are innocent until proven guilty, as is the case in civilised societies. Since they are rarely caught alive, they don't get their right to a fair trial in court. So they're essentially innocent.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

entangled said:


> I would like to have a holster on me with a banana in it at all times. DON'T WORRY EVERYONE, I'VE GOT A BANANA.


Wow you read my mind. :lol
At 6am I'm unexpectedly google image searching for "banana gun".


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> Either way, you are playing with fire. This is not an SA exposure exercise as some people here like to think. You got your hands on a gun, although you are not suited to own one. Then you keep on going to all sort of shops and let people see it, cause that makes you feel poweful and in control. You know a gun intimidates average people. So the reason you are open carrying a gun has nothing to do with SA(you have bigger issues than that anyway) but with stroking your ego or compensating with a gun for your high levels of vulnerability.
> 
> Do you think the explanations provided above will matter if the wrong people will see the gun? Do you think you will intimidate criminals? If they spot you and mistake you from someone from a rival gang, do you think they will listen to you, or come from behind and put a bullet in your skull? To some you will seem as if you are wearing a big sign saying: ''Insecure noob, free gun''.
> 
> Showing a gun is meant to escalate a conflict, not to solve it. But it's your life. Hope you will not turn out to be a danger to yourself or somebody else.


i think the big sign hes wearing merely says "i have a gun" not sure where your from but in america if you can purchase a gun you can carry that gun around with you legally. he did that. its not a political statement or acting out a power trip hes just carrying a gun. not a big deal. has nothing to do with underlying feelings of inferiority....its just a gun...on his hip.
hes simply relaying the experience he had while doing that thing


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Did you feel like a hero . Are you prepared to shoot some one . Have you ever taken a life before . You sound like a show pony good on ya what ever makes you feel tough I suppose .


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

So, I just listened to some radio show while driving, and a bunch of people who called in said they would tackle somebody they see openly carrying. Probably not a good idea if it attracts that kind of attention.


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

Cool story, bro. Did you heroically shoot a crazed gunman in the heart to save the day?

Real human bean, and a real hero. I tip my fedora to you sir.


----------



## tak (Jun 11, 2014)

If you dont carry one in the tube you may as well not even carry at all. A bad guy isnt going to wait for you to chamber a round. Seriously, whats the point of open or concealed carry if you are not ready. 
My 2 cents.


----------

